# HU/AMP/SUB install in Tiguan report



## sfdrift (Jul 29, 2008)

Not happy with the stock system, I replaced all but the Dynaudio speakers. I installed an all-Alpine system with the following components:
IVA-w505 HU
PDX-5 amp
homemade sealed sub box with a 10" type-s sub
alpine back-up camera


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: HU/AMP/SUB install in Tiguan report (sfdrift)*

Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

im sorry but i couldnt help but notice the deck looks like its sitting a bit crooked? is it the kit thats making it do that or the way you mounted it? lovin the clean sub install tho! always have been tempted to get the w505 but i donno if i could do without the "pulsetouch".. i really liked that feature! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by slipknot14469 at 10:17 PM 10-13-2008_


----------

